# What NEC edition is current in your state?



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

I hear lots of folks talking about the 2014 NEC already... What edition is current in your state?

Michigan _just_ adopted the 2011 edition in July.



> The Michigan Electrical rules were filed with the Secretary of State on May 30, 2013, and become effective on July 1, 2013. The Michigan Electrical Rules will adopt by reference the 2011 edition of the NEC with amendments, deletions, and additions deemed necessary for use in Michigan.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Michigan Master said:


> I hear lots of folks talking about the 2014 NEC already... What edition is current in your state?
> 
> Michigan _just_ adopted the 2011 edition in July.


2011 until 2359 EDT 31 December 2013,,,,,2014 Will be in effect 1 January 2014 at 0000 EDT, WITH Massachusetts amendments to the 2014 NEC.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Philly and most of suburbs use 2008,
NJ uses 2011


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Here in the state of Paradise, we are on the 2011.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Utah is on the 2011, but may adopt the 2014 in July of 2014.

Chris


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

2011 in NC and I heard we are going on a 6 year cycle. Apparently no change for us till 2019 and then I don't know if we go to the 2014 or 2017 or even stay at 2011.

NC has always moved with the NEC but the amount of time spent by the building code council deciding whether to accept the code etc has made them go to a 6 year setup.


----------



## kinglew (Mar 16, 2008)

2008 here here is a link to pdf http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...gYD0jQ4HPU7HkdOmsnpFbnw&bvm=bv.52434380,d.dmg


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

2011 here in NH


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Here in the state of my mind, I deem work Code worthy upon my discretion, with no abstract regulatory constraints of time or "code references" that are inevitably vague and worthless.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

NEC Adoption Map


http://www.nema.org/Technical/FieldReps/Pages/National-Electrical-Code.aspx


----------



## davenc (Feb 20, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> 2011 in NC and I heard we are going on a 6 year cycle. Apparently no change for us till 2019 and then I don't know if we go to the 2014 or 2017 or even stay at 2011.
> 
> NC has always moved with the NEC but the amount of time spent by the building code council deciding whether to accept the code etc has made them go to a 6 year setup.


Will this apply to commericial and industrial as well? House bill 120 is about a six year cycle for one and two family dwellings only.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

davenc said:


> Will this apply to commericial and industrial as well? House bill 120 is about a six year cycle for one and two family dwellings only.


Both I believe Check it here http://www.nema.org/Technical/Code-Alerts/Pages/August-26-North-Carolina-Code-Building-.aspx


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Its a mix here. Its up to individual cities.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

2005,2008,2011


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Celtic said:


> NEC Adoption Map
> 
> 
> http://www.nema.org/Technical/FieldReps/Pages/National-Electrical-Code.aspx


and some of those states should part green


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Cletis said:


> 2005,2008,2011


so youre not sure?:laughing:


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Florida is on the 2008 but since I'm a federal sparky now I have to follow the 2011. The feds adopt the NEC as soon as it comes out.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

papaotis said:


> so youre not sure?:laughing:


depends which direction I drive that day


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Here in the state of my mind, I deem work Code worthy upon my discretion, with no abstract regulatory constraints of time or "code references" that are inevitably vague and worthless.


Wait, did CS hack your account? Because I didn't understand a word you just said.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I think we should go back to the 1996 or 1993 NEC. I call those "the good ole days".


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Word on the street is that Wisconsin will adopt the 2011 NEC on January 1, 2014 with it's tweaks.


----------

